
My favourite GitHub repos with knowledge instead of code - mfarajewicz
Hi, I wrote this article &quot;6 Github repos for instant knowledge boost&quot; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dev.to&#x2F;mfarajewicz&#x2F;6-github-repos-for-instant-knowledge-boost-3mo0) and it received a really warm welcome on dev.to and other comunities. 
I wanted to share it more, perhaps some of you will find it useful.
======
uptownfunk
[https://dev.to/mfarajewicz/6-github-repos-for-instant-
knowle...](https://dev.to/mfarajewicz/6-github-repos-for-instant-knowledge-
boost-3mo0)

------
gtirloni
Little advice for future submissions: title + (url OR text)

